# Banklink scam cleaned out account



## fago (31 Mar 2008)

Hi guys  went to the banklink today and to my horror my account had been emptied for me!!  When I contacted my bank they said they would look into it, filled out a form and got it stamped in the police station.  My main question is will I get my money back?  Does anybody know what happens in this case?


----------



## camlin90 (31 Mar 2008)

This happened to me also, they got €850. 
It was referred to the "fraud investigation department" and my bank compensated me after a few weeks although some form-filling was required.

Looks like this sort of activity is alive and well... anything but a fair day's work for some people!


----------



## fago (1 Apr 2008)

Thanks John at least I know that there is a chance I will get my money back.


----------



## Mel (1 Apr 2008)

It happened to me last summer - they took around €1800. 

'Luckily' the withdrawals all happened within the previous 3 days, and one while I was actually in the bank reporting it (!) so it was pretty clear to them that I wasn't withdrawing the money myself. They were all in Bangkok. 

I had to complete some declarations that I hadn't taken the money myself, I think I printed some pages from online banking and highlighted the fraudulent withdrawals, or they may have printed them for me at the bank, I don't quite remember. 

I got a full refund within 2 or 3 weeks. This was AIB. Quite a few people were victims of the same operation.


----------



## foxylady (1 Apr 2008)

It seems the only way to avoid this happening is to only use indoor machines.


----------



## liaconn (2 Apr 2008)

I tend to just get cashback on my laser as much as possible now. I've heard of too many people having their cards skimmed or skammed or whatever its called and really hate having to use ATMs.


----------



## askU (2 Apr 2008)

liaconn said:


> I tend to just get cashback on my laser as much as possible now. I've heard of too many people having their cards skimmed or skammed or whatever its called and really hate having to use ATMs.



Can you get your card skimmed when you get cash back...??


----------



## liaconn (2 Apr 2008)

askU said:


> Can you get your card skimmed when you get cash back...??


 

I don't think its as easy to tamper with those machines. They're usually kept behind the counter in shops or right at the checkout, so unless the staff are on the fiddle and are able to cover their tracks.......


----------



## Satanta (2 Apr 2008)

askU said:


> Can you get your card skimmed when you get cash back...??


Technically, once your card leaves your hand there is potential for it to be skimmed.

The chances are much lower in a shop when getting cash back (the shop assistant is in view, the machine is on the counter top etc. etc.) than with an ATM machine (in open view, can be tampered with etc. etc.), but it certainly is possible. 

I remember catching an episode of "The Real Hustle" (I believe that's the title. TV show showing different cons) where they showed some of the tricks the skimmers use. A few of them were so subtle that I certainly wouldn't have spotted it. 

(For example... A waitress at a table pretends a card wouldn't read in the machine, wipes the card on her apron to clean it, then it reads fine.....
When replayed, the wipe on her apron was really a swipe through a skimming machine tucked into a special pocket in her apron)


----------



## askU (2 Apr 2008)

Satanta said:


> Technically, once your card leaves your hand there is potential for it to be skimmed.
> 
> 
> (For example... A waitress at a table pretends a card wouldn't read in the machine, wipes the card on her apron to clean it, then it reads fine.....
> When replayed, the wipe on her apron was really a swipe through a skimming machine tucked into a special pocket in her apron)



How did she get the PIN?


----------



## Westie123 (2 Apr 2008)

What amazes me is the fact that with the colossal profits the banks are making every day, that they can't afford to pay someone to check the ATM's every day for tampering.


----------



## Satanta (2 Apr 2008)

askU said:


> How did she get the PIN?


The details are a touch sketchy on exactly what happened (been a long time since I saw it), but I believe for that one she just looked as the guy entered it.

They also had other scenarios where they used CCTV type equipment to get the pins... 

I think they also mentioned (although this could have been a different programme covering skimming) that cards can be used for certain purchases which do not require pin entry (e.g. automated tills in Tesco used to be like this, the LUAS ticket system as well... although both may now have been updated).


----------



## Sylvester3 (2 Apr 2008)

My wife forgot her pin a few weeks back and I suggested she just ask if she could sign for it. I was surprised that absolutely nobody had a problem with this (though my wife was pleased). ergo - easy way around the pin problem.


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Apr 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> My wife forgot her pin a few weeks back and I suggested she just ask if she could sign for it. I was surprised that absolutely nobody had a problem with this (though my wife was pleased). ergo - easy way around the pin problem.


 

The garage I go for petrol to has never implemented chip n pin & you still have to sign on laser. I thought it had become mandatory but maybe not.


----------



## stir crazy (3 Apr 2008)

about 3 weeks ago at a shop the shopkeeper said the machine had been acting up all day and we were both surprised when my payment was processed before I even had a chance to input a pin. So much for chip and pin security.
And I mentioned to her how people who have money taken from their cards get so much crap from the banks and are accused of being careless with their pins etc. Chip and pin was supposed to be impregnable. Yeah right !


----------



## poppy265 (3 Apr 2008)

My mum had her card skimmed and they took over 6000euro before she noticed - she only noticed last week when she went to take out money and she had none !! She never checks her bank balance so didn't notice - they were taking 600euro a day - most of this was taken out in italy!! She has been to the police and the bank and they said she should get all her money back in 3-4 weeks.


----------

